# Grain free puppy kibble?



## Banquopack (Oct 8, 2015)

My food journey continues...I think I want to find a grain free puppy kibble and am looking for a suggestion.

Rohan is 5 months and about 40lbs. I switched from purina pro plan focus from the breeder, to Nutrisource small/medium puppy and have happily eliminated the constant fume clouds.  

But he still has 4+ poops a day.....they are formed, but not firm, and fairly high volume. He is fed a cup of food am and pm, as suggested by the Nutrisource people. It's super annoying that he seems totally fine with stepping on one of it isn't picked up immediately! And so I'm hoping to reduce. 

In my hopeful mind, a switch to an even higher quality, grain free food may get me down to 1 or 2 firm stools a day. Looks like Acana will have just what I think I want, out sometime 2016. Their heartland puppy and junior formula. Are there any other options? I can't seem to find any grain free puppy formulas out there. (Raw is out for me.)

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Banquopack said:


> Looks like Acana will have just what I think I want, out sometime 2016.


Our guy poops about 3-4 times a day on Acana (we've tried 2 varieties now). 

I would think that's probably as good as it gets unless you feed raw...?


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

I always worry when people obsess over food. If he looks OK and acts Ok and you're using a high quality food, you (and he) are OK. Dogfoodadvisor.com is a great resource on food and ingredients. 

If he's 5 months (and 40 lbs!) you can safely switch him to any grain free "All stage" kibble. I really like Annamaet, it's grain free, great varieties which I rotate to get the different amino acids, super high quality (well sourced ingredients, no recalls).


----------



## Banquopack (Oct 8, 2015)

Lol. I'm mostly obsessed about the poops. 

Thanks for the info. Since we are doing well with the Nutrisource, I may give their all stages grain free lamb a try.


----------

